# Physio (human) recommendations



## little_critter (24 December 2014)

Can anyone suggest a good physio (for human, not horse) near to Frome?
My OH is having problems with his shoulder and would like to know who is good to see.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 December 2014)

Don't know whether your OH could get to Musbury near Axminster???

Highly recommend Louise White. Can't be bettered IMO, does humans AND horses.


----------



## horseaddict (25 December 2014)

Fiona Phillips (Downhead Cranmore) 
Can highly  recommend.


----------



## Dunlin (27 December 2014)

Might be a little too far for you but I can highly recommend Suzanne Norton in Sturminster Newton. 

http://www.back2backhealthcare.com/


----------

